# Help with processor choice, budget US$1-2k, balanced XLR output



## intgenx (Aug 8, 2013)

Folks,

After spending considerable time researching sound-cards with balanced outputs to use on my HTPC - I've now realized it'd be easier to setup and more WAF friendly to get a processor instead.

My mains (L/C/R) are Neumann KH310 (Active 3 way, balanced XLR inputs)... not yet decided on the surrounds - budget permitting will add them next year...

Background: I'm based in India (220V-50Hz AC) - no used equipment market for these kinds of products. These will be sitting in an apartment living-room and in a couple of years move to a dedicated HT room.

Some of my key requirements/constraints:
1. Sound Quality (THD) should be as good as would befit the KH-310 studio-monitor mains. 
2. Balanced XLR output 
3. Room correction features a nice to have - but I do have access to pro-audio people who can help me setup/calibrate
4. Dolby Volume or Audyssey Volume correction and Sub-EQ will be quite nice to have - as it will be used in an untreated, reflective apartment.
5. Blue-tooth, WIFI and DLNA 
6. Ability to connect hard-disk directly for music (flac, wav) 
7. 4k passthrough

The following seem to have most of the features I'd like within my price range:

1. Integra DHC60.5 - US$2000 - Excluding shipping to India, customs duty
2. Marantz AV7701 - US$1700 - Excluding shipping, customs duty
3. Sherbourn (Emotiva) PT-7030 - US$1110, including shipping to India, but excluding customs duty


I've also considered the following but dropped due to price, lack of features or other considerations:
Marantz AV7005
Denon DN500AV
Yamaha CX-A5000
Onkyo PR-SC5508, 5509

Are there any other processors in this price range with balanced XLR output that I should consider?

Of the 3 (DHC60.5 vs AV7701 vs PT-7030) - the Integra seems to offer the most features, the Marantz best sound quality and the Sherbourn - best value...

The Sherbourn performance and THD figures are not available readily (even after several requests to Emotiva) - this makes me somewhat hesitant... although US$900 is an unbeatable price - but if it turns out I'd be unhappy with the Sound quality (considering I've already spent around US$7k for just the LCR)... I'd rather step-up the price ladder.

Could the experts and regulars of this forum help me pick a processor - from the above choices or point me to other options I should consider?

Thanks in advance for any and all responses.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

First, even with the help of "pro-audio people who can help me setup/calibrate," your "untreated, reflective apartment" with require room correction. The only things that can help in such an environment are acoustical treatments or EQ, regardless of the compentence of the installer. That consideration would, imho, trump all the other items in your list. 

Second, it would make the Integra a better choice than the Marantz because the former has the superior MultEQ XT32 feature while the latter has only MultEQ XT. The Sherbourn is attractively priced and I understand that it has a very effective PEQ option. However, that requires an external measurement system and the ability to generate the filters for the PEQ. Your pro-audio helpers might be able to set that up for you but you would be dependent on them for any future adjustments if there are changes in your room or system. The Audyssey system includes the setup mic and all the necessary firmware allowing you to DIY.


----------



## intgenx (Aug 8, 2013)

@Kal... Thankyou - I was thinking the same.. the Audyssey be it with MultEQ XT32 or MultEQ XT - will be essential - since I can't keep calling the pros in regularly nor can I trust their experience in these matters - as these types of setups are quite rare in this part of the world.

----

So folks that leaves me with Marantz AV7701 vs Integra DHC60.5

Some questions:
1. What are the main features found in MultEQ XT32 over MultEQ XT?
2. The THD of AV7701 (0.005 % (20 Hz – 20 kHz) (DIRECT mode)) seems 10 times lower than the DHC60.5 (0.05% (20 Hz-20kHz, Half power)). How does this impact sound quality?
3. The S/N ratio for AV7701 is 105dB and the DHC60.5 is 110 dB (Line, IHF-A)
Not sure what the above means? Which is better?


Other considerations:
1. Integra comes with built-in Blue-tooth, is THX Ultra plus 2 certified and has HDBaseT (somewhat future proof)
2. Not sure what the DAC/chip on the Marantz is but the Integra has a 32-Bit DSP Chip for Advanced Processing. 
3. The Integra is not available in India and I have to (or find someone) to make a trip to Dubai to sneak one in - in this case the warranty claims will have to be sent to UAE. (This applies to the Sherbourn which needs to be shipped to the US for warranty).
4. Although there are local authorized Marantz distributors... who charge about 70% more than the base US price - my a pro-audio associate can get me one for almost the same price as in the US, but the warranty claims will need to be to sent to the UAE. The price is a great deal considering duty and shipping usually adds about 60-70% to the base US price but how important is the warranty going to be on the Marantz? How reliable are these things?


Again if Sound Quality trumps all of the above... and if you all say the Marantz is by far the winner on Sound Quality then that's the way I'll go...

Folks - Are there any other options apart from the 3 listed above? Its quite surprising that the below $2k market for processors is so sparse...


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I think that, given your room, XT32 is the most important factor. Details at Audyssey's website and in the "official" thread on AVSforums.


----------



## intgenx (Aug 8, 2013)

I've checked out Audyssey website on the MultEq XT and MultEq-XT32 and it does seem to have offer greater EQ...
The question then is the THD on the DHC60.5 worse than the AV7701 - I'm sure the numbers quoted on the website don't seem readily comparable... as each seems seems to be quoting THD at a different reference point.
Can someone confirm?
Sound Quality being the most important factor - I don't want to pay 20% higher for other nice to have features - while the core (THD, DAC etc) isn't as good or better.

and the new wrinkle is the XMC-1 is expected in Feb. at a 40% loyalty discount if I buy the PT-7030 now... So total cost for 2 processors ($2100 - excluding shipping & duties/taxes).
I'm guessing I may be able to find takers for the PT-7030 in India once the XMC-1 arrives... in which case I could have a pretty good processor for close to $1500... 


XMC-1 seems to offer Dirac room-correction - which I'm being lead to believe is better than Audyssey...
Is this true?

Based on the stated specs and configuration - do you guys expect the EQ, SQ of XMC-1 to be better than the AV7701 or DHC60.5


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Your choice but I tend to discount distortion measurements for products like this unless they are outstanding (good or bad) and none of these are. Also, I would not hold my breath waiting for the Emotiva with DiracLive as their promised delivery seems to be dragging on. Finally, *considering your room*, I believe that getting the best EQ is essential. Your move.


----------



## intgenx (Aug 8, 2013)

@Kal Thanks Kal... not sure what you mean... "unless they are outstanding (good or bad)" - does these mean the 3 products are "middle of the ground"?

Oh I sure don't plan on waiting for the XMC-1 - but if it is indeed the best product (along with Dirac) in the price range and as compared to the DH60.5 and AV7701 - on SQ and EQ... then I wouldn't mind getting the PT-7030 now at $900 and then getting the XMC-1 at $1200 - whenever it comes out...

btw: isn't it surprising that there are just these 3 choices with balanced output in the below $2k category ?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

intgenx said:


> btw: isn't it surprising that there are just these 3 choices with balanced output in the below $2k category ?


No, it is not. Almost no one requires balanced outputs unless they have active speakers and, I am guessing, most of those who do also have bigger budgets.


----------



## hultngarro (Nov 13, 2013)

The Integra is not available in India and I have to (or find someone) to make a trip to Dubai to sneak one in - in this case the warranty claims will have to be sent to UAE. (This applies to the Sherbourn which needs to be shipped to the US for warranty). Important !!!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

As Kal suggested, EQ is going to be your friend, especially if you are not able to do any acoustic treatments, and even then EQ is still your friend. 



Kal Rubinson said:


> I think that, given your room, XT32 is the most important factor. Details at Audyssey's website and in the "official" thread on AVSforums.


For the record... we have a pretty good "official" Audyssey thread here too. :whistling:

Audyssey MultEQ FAQ and Setup Guide

Of course we do not label as official, but it is as official as any other.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

If I was in your situation what I would do is pick up an Emotiva UMC200 it is ridiculous low price and has some pretty awesome features and great sound. You can read about it on the emotiva forums. It will be a great place holder until the XMC1 comes out. At which point you can use the upgrade discount 25% off and then resell the UMC200. Not to sound like a emotiva fan boy however I have to say the Emotiva tech support is superb. I mean, imagine calling onkyo or Yamaha....and talking to an expert, maybe even someone who designed the thing. At emotiva you can speak to a person that is going to understand the product inside and out and they listen to their customers. The UMC200 does not have the balanced outputs but the XMC1 will. You could always get one of their DSPs or DACs that does have balanced outputs as well. They make some very solid gear at really good prices.


----------



## noirx7 (Nov 21, 2013)

For what it's worth, I am waiting on the Emotiva XMC1 that on price and features can't be matched presently. While there have been some legitimate complaints about the company and specifically the XMC1, I think the company is out to do the right thing even as there are bumps and false starts along the way.


----------



## fschris (Oct 31, 2009)

noirx7 said:


> For what it's worth, I am waiting on the Emotiva XMC1 that on price and features can't be matched presently. While there have been some legitimate complaints about the company and specifically the XMC1, I think the company is out to do the right thing even as there are bumps and false starts along the way.


they basically started from scratch on the sound calibration software and DIRAC about 6 months ago... after they had been trying on some other option for about 18 months,,, that says a lot about what they want to give the EU !


----------

